# USFWS Migration Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

WEATHER BRINGING WATERFOWL; COULD MOVE THEM THROUGH, SAYS USFWS

Cold weather is moving more ducks and geese into North Dakota, but the
weekly report from managers and biologists of the U.S. Fish and Wildlife
Service warns that the birds could move through quickly if wetlands freeze
over and food supplies are covered by snow.

Waterfowl populations are increasing at Des Lacs National Wildlife Refuge
near Kenmare. Assistant project leader Dan Severson says snow geese have
been moving in since late last week, and totaled 65,000 on Tuesday. The
refuge also held 3,000 Canada geese, 15,000 mallards and 450 tundra swans.
Severson believes those numbers will be increasing, but could also drop
quickly depending on the weather.

Hunter success remains limited in northwestern North Dakota. Biologist
Monte Ellingson of the Crosby Wetland Management District reports the
Crosby area still had about 5,000 snow geese early this week, but very few
new birds had arrived. He says hunters willing to do a lot of scouting
occasionally find scattered flocks of mallards.

A few snow geese are arriving in Mountrail County, but Lostwood Wetland
Management District manager Todd Frerichs says the area doesn't have enough
water to hold them. He reports seeing a few more field-feeding mallards
plus a good concentration of tundra swans. Frerichs suggests hunters try
the Shell Lake area for snow geese and lesser Canada geese.

Snow geese have been moving onto Upper Souris National Wildlife Refuge near
Minot. Deputy refuge manager Tom Pabian estimated 50,000 snow geese
scattered throughout the refuge at mid-week. He reported no major movement
of ducks or Canada geese.

J. Clark Salyer National Wildlife Refuge had attracted more than 100,000
snow geese by mid-week. Project leader Bob Howard says most of the snow
geese are on the southern part of the refuge, but are scattered throughout.
He reports seeing flocks of feeding snow geese in the Willow City and Rugby
areas, and suggests that any large wetlands which normally attract snow
geese may have them now. Howard notes that the refuge's populations of
dabbling ducks, Canada geese, sandhill cranes and tundra swans have
dropped, but more scaup and other diving ducks have arrived.

The Devils Lake area is in the middle of the waterfowl migration.
Biologist Mark Fisher of the Devils Lake Wetland Management District says
tens of thousands of snow geese had moved into the Webster and Cando areas
by mid-week, and large numbers of ducks are being seen around Lakota, with
additional flocks scattered across several counties. He adds that lots of
migrating Canada geese have reached the area. Fisher notes that scouting
is still necessary, and he warns boat hunters to keep a close eye on the
weather, and wear a personal floatation device.

In central North Dakota, large flocks of lesser Canada geese are on the
move. Mike McEnroe of Audubon National Wildlife Refuge says the refuge
held about 25,000 Canada geese and 10,000 ducks at mid-week. Refuge staff
reported hearing large flocks of migrating snow geese moving through. The
area's duck population is now almost exclusively mallards and diving ducks.
McEnroe adds that the Goodrich area held more sandhill cranes than
waterfowl early this week.

The large numbers of shovelers and gadwalls at Long Lake National Wildlife
Refuge near Moffit were joined early this week by a few migrant diving
ducks. Biologist Cheryl Jacobs says the refuge is also holding a couple
thousand Canada geese, and some small groups of snow geese have been seen
on or near the refuge, but sandhill crane numbers had dropped off
substantially by mid-week. Jacobs reports several thousand sandhill cranes
in central Kidder County, and scattered flocks of snow geese in northern
Kidder and Burleigh counties. She says, even with more birds in the area,
scouting is still necessary.

Waterfowl hunters in southeast-central North Dakota have been having a
difficult time lately, but Bob Vanden Berge of the Kulm Wetland Management
District says the situation could improve if the weather cooperates. He
reports no appreciable migration by mid-week, except for a few Canada geese
and a few scaup, and he warns that migrating waterfowl could avoid the area
because of the dry conditions.

Very few migrating mallards had reached Wells and western Stutsman counties
early this week. Chris Flann of the Chase Lake Prairie Project says more
diving ducks have moved in, quite a few sandhill cranes remain, and some
resident Canada geese can still be found. He reports the northern part of
the area has better water conditions.

Arrowwood National Wildlife Refuge has picked up quite a few mallards.
Biologist Paulette Scherr estimated 20,000 mallards early this week, plus a
few gadwalls, pintails, shovelers and green-winged teal, but not many
diving ducks. The refuge also held about 5,000 Canada geese, with about 90
percent of them being lessers, and fewer than 500 snow geese.

A few flocks of snow geese were reported near Alice and Sanborn early this
week, but no major movement yet. Justin Wanzek of the Valley City Wetland
Management District says duck migration has been slow.

It's shaping up to be the best weekend of the waterfowl season in
southeastern North Dakota. Tewaukon National Wildlife Refuge biologist
Kristine Askerooth says lots of migrating ducks are moving into the area,
along with good numbers of Canada geese, some snow geese and some tundra
swans.

Snow geese began arriving late last week at Sand Lake National Wildlife
Refuge near Aberdeen, S.D. Biologist Bill Schultze says the refuge now has
about 8,500 snow geese. The duck population has jumped to 135,000, and
Canada geese number 3,000. Schultze adds that pintails have increased in
the past few days, lots of canvasbacks remain and lesser scaup have moved
in. Increasing numbers of mallards are being seen feeding in fields near
the refuge, and about 360 tundra swans are using northern Sand Lake and
southern Mud Lake.

Hunters are reminded that November 4 is the final day to hunt canvasback
and pintail ducks, and boats and other equipment must be removed daily from
public lands managed by the Fish and Wildlife Service.

The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service manages 1,100 Waterfowl Production Areas
in North Dakota. These public areas are open to hunting, and are marked
with the familiar green and white WPA sign. Funds to acquire them come
from Federal Duck Stamp sales to the nation's waterfowl hunters.

The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service is the principal Federal agency
responsible for conserving, protecting and enhancing fish, wildlife and
plants and their habitats for the continuing benefit of the American
people. For more information, log on to http://mountain-prairie.fws.gov

?USFWS?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

anyone have any reports from today? Could be a short season again. I'm hoping to get in one more shoot tommorow morning!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Well, I have a report from today...get out if you can!








Once we were done shooting (which was pretty early  ) we did some scouting and there's a lot of small water already frozen over with a 1/4" of ice. We're supposed to get up to 5" in GF tonight so the end could be near for the potholes...good thing we were hunting corn. :lol:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

very nice!!!!!


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

That is one of the nicest bags I have seen in a long time. Nice job guys!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Dammit Matt how do you do that?? 

I found a couple hundred canadas and a half dozen snows today.....and no ducks. I tried north....guess I shoulda went west. :wink:

Nice haul wtg! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Greta bag.....great photo!!!! WOW!!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

What a hunt! :beer:

Get a job like the rest of us. It sucks being in the office on a day like today. :evil:

Reports from the NW corner include lots of new Mallards and SOB, this is the weekend, Get Out and Enjoy!


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

i agree, this is it, get out and hang on


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

SWEET!


----------

